# Entscheidung zwischen BenQ Zowie XL2540/XL2546 und Acer Predator XB252/XB272



## joinski (29. Juli 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich will mir einen neuen Gaming-Monitor zulegen und hätte auf jeden Fall gerne einen mit 240Hz und FullHD.
Als GPU verwende ich eine GTX1070 und könnte daher G-SYNC nutzen.

Bei den wenigen 240Hz Monitoren auf dem Markt, kann ich mich aber irgendwie nicht zwischen den 4 im Titel genannten Monitoren entscheiden.

Der XL2546 hat ja diese Spezialfunktion "Dynamic Accuracy", welches Bewegungsunschärfe noch weiter vermindern kann/soll. Ansonsten unterscheidet er sich ja nicht wirklich vom Vorgänger XL2540 oder?
Ist diese Spezialfunktion den Aufpreis Wert? Hat da vielleicht jemand schonmal beide vergleichen oder generell Erfahrungen zu dem XL2546 sammeln können?
Wenn das "Dynamic Accuracy" wirklich einen sichtbaren Vorteil bringt, würde ich zum XL2546 tendieren.

Bei den beiden Acer Modellen könnte ich G-SYNC nutzen, was für mich von Vorteil wäre, da ich was Tearing angeht sehr empfindlich bin.
Allerdings soll G-SYNC zu einem gewissen (zusätzlichen) Input-Lag führen (wenn auch weniger als VSYNC).

Bei den beiden Acer-Modellen liegen die Unterschiede, von der Zoll-Größe mal abgesehen hauptsächlich in der Farbtiefe (6bit + FRC vs. 8bit) und dass der 27" Lautsprecher hat (was ich eigentlich ganz praktisch finde, weil ich dann nicht jedes mal, wenn ich z.B. nur einen kurzen Video-Clip (z.B. youtube oder irgendwelche news oder preview-Videos etc.) die Kopfhörer aufsetzen muss.
Somit tendiere ich hier zum XB272.

Damit bleibt eigentlich nur abschließend folgende Entscheidung:
"Dynamic Accuracy" oder G-SYNC

Wie würdet ihr euch an meiner Stelle entscheiden und warum?

Danke und viele Grüße
joinski


----------



## 0ssi (29. Juli 2017)

Warum nicht den AOC ? Die haben doch eh alle das gleiche Panel von AUO drin: LCD-Monitore mit Bildwiederholfrequenz: ab 240Hz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bei 240Hz brauchst du eigentlich kein Sync weil Tearing ist wirklich nur noch minimal sichtbar. Das Geld lieber in eine anderen Komponente stecken um 200FPS+ zu schaffen.

Wenn "Dynamic Accuracy" ULMB ist was nur bei 120Hz funktioniert und 240Hz simuliert dann wird es wohl nicht besser sein als native 240Hz. Zudem halbiert sich damit die Heligkeit !


----------



## claster17 (29. Juli 2017)

DyAc soll im Gegensatz zu Nvidia ULMB auch mit 240Hz flackern können. Der XL2540 hat übrigens ebenfalls Blur Reduction, welches man aber nur im Servicemenü oder über die Software von Blurbusters aktivieren kann.


----------



## 0ssi (29. Juli 2017)

Also Nvidia hat glaube nichts mit ULMB zu tun weil die nannten es ja früher Lightboost. Eizo bezeichnete es mit Turbo 240Hz und Samsung sagt (1ms) Blur Reduction.
ULMB ist einfach ein pulsierende Hintergrundbeleuchtung und jedesmal wenn es aus ist wird quasi ein Schwarzbild gezeigt wodurch sich ledier die Helligkeit halbiert.
Da unsere Augen recht träge auf diese Helligkeitswechsel reagieren wirkt das Bild bei Bewegung etwas schärfer und die Reaktionszeit des LCD Panels wird verbessert.

Bisher funktionierte das nur mit festen 120Hz und somit logischerweise nicht zusammen mit FreeSync/G-Sync weil damit ja FPS und HZ dynamisch zusammen laufen.
Auf meinem alten Philips 272G war 120Hz+ULMB zwar einen Tick schärfer aber 144Hz+Sync waren insgesamt besser. Ohne Sync sollte man natürlich ULMB nutzen.
Wenn jetzt ULMB auch bei 240Hz funktioniert könnte man ja theoretisch mit Fake 480Hz werben aber da das nicht der Fall ist glaube ich es sind immer noch 120Hz.


----------



## claster17 (29. Juli 2017)

ULMB als solche Bezeichnung kenne ich nur von G-Sync-Geräten, weshalb ich von Nvidia ausgegangen bin. BenQ hat bereits seit einigen Jahren unter der Bezeichnung "Blur Reduction" 144Hz und sogar 60Hz Strobing (120Hz vermutlich auch). Bei den mir bekannten 144Hz G-Sync-Monitoren lässt sich ULMB nur bei 85, 100 und 120Hz aktivieren, während beispielsweise der PG258Q bei 100, 120 und 144Hz flackern kann. 

In der Regel lassen sich die Belichtungsintervalle einstellen, sodass man entweder ein helleres oder ein schärferes Bild hat. Bei BenQ kann man noch regeln, zu welchem Zeitpunkt des Bildwechsels belichtet werden soll, sodass man den sogenannten "Strobe Crosstalk" idealerweise in den unteren Bildbereich verschiebt.



joinski schrieb:


> Damit bleibt eigentlich nur abschließend folgende Entscheidung:
> "Dynamic Accuracy" oder G-SYNC



Ich hab mich für 165Hz G-Sync statt 120Hz ULMB entschieden. Einerseits wegen Tearing, andererseits weil der Bildschirm in meiner hellen Umgebung zu dunkel wird. Bei CSGO hab ich auch erstmal probiert, ob ich lieber ein scharfes oder ein einen Ticken schnelleres Bild haben will und bin wieder bei 165Hz (fixed Refreshrate) hängen geblieben. Außerdem ist es lästig, nur für wenige Spiele umständlich im Treiber zwischen 165 und 120Hz sowie G-Sync und ULMB hin- und herzuschalten.

Strobing generell ist überaus faszinierend, da man bei folgendem Test dann sämtlichen Text absolut scharf lesen kann:
UFO Test: Multiple Framerates


----------



## joinski (30. Juli 2017)

Ok, vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
Ich werde mir dann wohl den XB272 besorgen, sobald er im Preis noch etwas gefallen ist (finde knapp 700€ für nen 27" FullHD etwas viel, auch wenn er 240Hz hat).


----------



## 0ssi (30. Juli 2017)

Trotzdem noch die Frage welche Spiele du darauf zocken willst und mit welchen Frameraten  ? CSGO mit 200-240FPS ?
Weil in aktuellen Spielen schafft die GTX1070 auch in Full HD nicht über 100FPS also würden sogar 100Hz ausreichen.
Dann lieber nur einen 144Hz Monitor und das gesparte Geld für ein GTX1080 Upgrade damit 144FPS erreicht werden.


----------



## joinski (30. Juli 2017)

Ja, würde u.A. CSGO spielen.
Sonst auch eher nicht die aktuellsten Titel.
Bei aktuellen Titeln reichen mir 100FPS.
Ansonsten würde ich halt die Grafik-Settings (und/oder zur Not auch die Auflösung) der entsprechenden Games soweit runterschrauben, bis ich die gewünschte FPS-Anzahl erreiche 
In der Regel sieht man ja zwischen Ultra und High Settings eh keinen so großen Unterschied ^^
Mir sind auf jeden Fall mehr FPS wichtiger, als mehr Grafik-Details.


----------

